# Ironman training with my Vizsla, Cassie



## Wannabe Ironman

Hi Everyone

My first post here.

Cassie, my 20 month old V has become my faithful running partner as I start my training towards a marathon and then onto an Ironman.

You can see a post about it, and the rest of the blog, http://www.wannabeironman.com/running-with-my-hungarian-vizsla/ and http://www.wannabeironman.com/190/.

She's an amazing running partner, and there's something about trotting along together that helps my training massively.

They are such an amazing breed (but I guess you all know that already!)

Is anyone else training in the same way? Thanks for looking!

Dave


----------



## oliveJosh12

Hi Dave,

I wont be running with my V  (I would last 2mins before I collapsed) but my boyfriend cant wait! She is only 7weeks at the moment! bless her but we have high hopes - I will show him this as he is also training to do the london marathon and does half marathons so is looking forward to having his 4 legged running partner. 

Good luck with the marathon and Ironman!! 

Emily


----------



## colinstab

Yay another fellow triathlete. Cant wait to get one and for it to be old enough to come along with me. Goodluck with your Ironman. Hoping to compete in Ironman UK 2014 myself.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

Good for you! No triathlete here but my Flynn was my faithful running partner for many years. I'm currently sidelined due to injury and pregnancy but I'm looking forward to getting back into running in the spring. Luna will be old enough to join us.


----------



## doublemocha

Another one looking forward to having a running companion when our puppy is old enough!

Just running though for me, my biking skills are, er minimal!

I used to run seriously though, 50-60 miles per week, marathons, the whole shebang. Now, due to a back injury, my competitive, prize winning days are over but I run for the love of it and for the fitness benefit. Running through the woods is my favourite kind of run, I am looking forward to this immensely


----------



## redbirddog

A great sight to watch a very well-conditioned runner and a very well-conditioned Hungarian Pointer running down the road in stride with each other.
A picture of health and vigor IMO.

RBD


----------



## MilesMom

I am a marathon runner as well, one of the big reasons we chose a Vizsla!! Miles is only 9 months so we have been taking the running slowly as he is still developing but we hope to get him up to the level that Cassie is at! I currently go on a run very early in the morning by myself, then come back to the house and grab him and take him 2 miles on the trail to an off leash park, let him play for a little bit, then run 2 miles home. He seems to be tolerating the running well and is getting faster every week  Today was one of his best runs ever


----------



## dmak

I wish i was ironman tough. I do some adventure races and the tough murder every year. Kauzy and i run every morning and evening about 4-5 miles per outing, unless its dog park day (which have become a bit more scarce these days)


----------



## Mober

Hi my first post, we just took home 8 week old un-named V boy ... one of the things that first drew to me the breed was Vizsla's appeared on almost every best running dog list. I am looking forward to trail running with a stop at the prairie. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## EastBayer

I'm a trail runner as well and started researching the best fit for our active family back in 2010. The vizsla came up as a high energy breed that also had endurance, according to the different running sources (Runner's World, Trail Runners, etc.) It will be a long wait to 2 years before I can have Milo run the trails with me although she has already has some great off leash jaunts at our local parks. We are very lucky to live so close to many trails where dogs are allowed to go off leash and we are members of the regional park system. We will be going on many hikes together for now that she is still growing (although she runs plenty of it!). I let her go her pace and turn around when I sense that she's "done." No rush and she is having a blast. Many of my running friends have dogs that we run with and it is such a joy to have them around. I can't wait til Milo can actually be with me on a run and not just a hike. 

Best of luck to you, Cassie and your training. I finished an ultra in June and wished I had her with me during months of training.


----------



## AcadianTornado

Really happy for you as we also got our Whistler for a running companion/buddy! He's a little over 4 months old and we were told not to bring him out for runs until he's reached 18 months so I have to admit that I'm a bit jealous . He does however get his playtime and offleash every day but I just can't wait to bring him out fir some nice trail runs!!


----------



## SkyyMax

I am not a runner, like OliveJosh I will not last over 2 minutes ;D

However I really enjoy walking - the pups and I usually walk 30-35 miles per week, plus on the weekends they get to run off leash out in a country.
I think vizsla will make a perfect jogging partner!


----------



## gunnr

Don't do it any longer, but did for about 15 years.

My V's were my USCF time trialing partners. Marathon partners, Xterra partners, 24 hour endurance partners. They took me through two full ironmans, and two half's as well as many little dink and dunk local tri's.
In the mid 90's my Vizlsa Boone trained me to the New England and national time trial championships, as well as the festival of speed. 
We had the Bear Mtn. Parkway, from the bridge to Buchanan, to ourselves while it was under construction for most of the spring and summer. Every morning we'd nail it before the construction crews got there.

I was no slouch on a bike,or as a runner, and believe me when I state that my V's could put the hammer down and bury me at a moments notice. Maybe not on a TT bike. 

They're not the best swim partners though. They scratch when they get competitive,and if you practice the Water Polo pass on them they get really upset.  Ankle, hip, shoulder, over. It's how you swim right over the top of someone.Yep, it will happen


----------



## littlelulu

Love reading about everyone running and training with their V! Part of the reason we got Lulu was to join me and my husband in our running and mountain biking excursions. I'm running my 8th half marathon tomorrow morning and Lulu has trained with me for the past 4. We've both benefited immensely from our running together. It's a great bonding experience. My week day running with Lulu has mostly been on leash and as a result, after hundreds of hours of on leash running and training her to stay beside me, sit when I stop, etc , she's been a heeling champ since the age of 1.5 years (she's 3 now). Whenever I think she'll never "get" something I think of that and remember that you really do get out of it what you put into it . 

I would love to do a full marathon sometime in the next couple of years but training for that would seem like another job! Training for halfs is quite manageable when working full time but don't know if I could handle a full! But people do it all the time, I suppose. It's just about getting up early and getting going before the rest of the world .

Good luck, Dave, with your training and Cassie! Looking forward to hearing about it!

I've attached a pic of Lulu getting the credit she deserves after my last half.


----------



## Wannabe Ironman

Hi everyone

Thanks for all the comments! I've put a few more photos up of our V Cassie here: http://www.wannabeironman.com/running-with-my-hungarian-vizsla/

I took her out for a four mile run last night, although Cassie would have almost certainly covered half as much again I think in between chasing and playing with other dogs, then sprinting to catch me up.

Although it took the edge off her energy - she was bouncing off the walls beforehand - she could easily have kept going for much much longer. Such awesome dogs. 

I've got a long way to go before my Ironman, but Cassie should be with me for a lot of it. 

One of things I like most about the breed is that when I am going for a run I have to get prepared for it - make sure I'm well hydrated, have eaten enough, shoes are OK etc. However for Cassie I just pick up the lead at any time of the day and she'll be like, "OK we're going for a run are we? Cool. Doesn't matter how far let's do it!" 

Hope you like the photos and I'll get some more up in due course.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## redbirddog

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2674.msg17618.html#msg17618


If you ever need inspiration take a look at the above thread.

My goal next year, around June, is to take Bailey and Chloe on the Tahoe Rim Trail. 165 miles covering the peaks around Lake Tahoe. Might have to take it in two bites. Just bought a book about this trail and am starting to bump up my hiking distances.

Bailey and Chloe are my personal trainers. Picture taken during last night's hike.

RBD


----------



## Wannabe Ironman

That's a great film RBD. I've read "A Walk In The Woods" by Bill Bryson and subsequently looked up photos on the web. It looks like an amazing place.

Thanks for sharing the video.

Poor Cassie is a little bit lame in her front left shoulder at the moment. Not sure why but no running for her until it's better. I think everyone on this forum knows what it's like when a V can't fully exercise. I think I might need to build a padded cell for the dog!

Cheers from the UK

Dave


----------



## colinstab

redbirddog said:


> http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2674.msg17618.html#msg17618
> 
> 
> If you ever need inspiration take a look at the above thread.
> 
> My goal next year, around June, is to take Bailey and Chloe on the Tahoe Rim Trail. 165 miles covering the peaks around Lake Tahoe. Might have to take it in two bites. Just bought a book about this trail and am starting to bump up my hiking distances.
> 
> Bailey and Chloe are my personal trainers. Picture taken during last night's hike.
> 
> RBD


Thats one thing i loved about m brief time i spent over the pond. The scenery and the outdoors you have at your back doors is incredible. Wel Jel as the young'uns like to say HA!


----------



## OttosMama

I was attracted to vizslas for the same reason!

I've only done a couple of half marathons. I just started training for a marathon in February. Does anyone have a reliable mileage calculator that they'd like to suggest? I downloaded the Nike app a while back but when I tracked the mileage in my car it didn't match up. I'd like to do some runs on trails so that Otto can join me.


----------



## colinstab

I used to use my android and mapmyrun.com they seemed to work well together. I now use a GPS heartrate monitor and foot pod.


----------



## billf5293

Fellow Ironman here. Good luck with your training. There's nothing more satisfying than crossing that line and hearing your name called as an ironman. Here a few cool pics of me and my girl Layla. The last being this years half ironman Augusta


----------



## Wannabe Ironman

OttosMama said:


> I was attracted to vizslas for the same reason!
> 
> I've only done a couple of half marathons. I just started training for a marathon in February. Does anyone have a reliable mileage calculator that they'd like to suggest? I downloaded the Nike app a while back but when I tracked the mileage in my car it didn't match up. I'd like to do some runs on trails so that Otto can join me.


I like walkjogrun.com because it seems pretty accurate when I've compared it to my Garmin GPS watch. Plus it's easy to share the maps with friends etc. And it's free!

Hope your training goes well.


----------



## Wannabe Ironman

billf5293 said:


> Fellow Ironman here. Good luck with your training. There's nothing more satisfying than crossing that line and hearing your name called as an ironman. Here a few cool pics of me and my girl Layla. The last being this years half ironman Augusta


Layla looks nice and chilled with your medal! Nice ride too - am considering which mike to buy - but that's not for this forum I guess!


----------



## Bodhi

How about an irondog... Bodhi costume last year for halloween...



















I only dream of running the ironman race... Kudos to those on the forum who have the physical and mental strength to complete grueling race. If a forum member is in Kona for the ironman and need some Vizsla love... please drop me a line...

The best I can do so far is volunteer for the Kona race. This year I drove the pro men's bike tech van following the top ten athletes. I usually drive the pro women's van, I think I've been upgraded... For those that have not volunteered for a race like this, you should, lots of inspiration out there.


----------



## colinstab

That is the best thing ive seen all day. haha


----------



## billf5293

HaHa, Bodhi's costume is the greatest thing ever! I know what Layla will be dressed up as this year!


----------



## Wannabe Ironman

Great photos Bodhi!

Do you mind if I add them to my blog? 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Bodhi

Absolutely, happy blogging!

You can find the photos on Bodhi's blog too (we have not been very diligent in updating it lately )!


----------



## littlelulu

OMG I am dying over Bodhi's "Irondog" costume. What an appropriate costume for a V! Love it!!


----------



## heatherdyanna

I have been anxiously waiting to be able to take my V on some longer runs. He's currently just shy of two and I don't typically take him for more than 5-7kms at a time. He could definitely keep up with me, but I don't want to strain his joints while he's still a pup. Now that I'm running longer distances more frequently, he doesn't come with me too often. I miss not taking him with me, though! They're great training partners


----------



## timgillbo

I've been running ultra marathons for the past few years. Max is only 8 months can't wait to take him on some trail runs...


----------



## Wannabe Ironman

Just a quick update. Cassie has been coming out with me on my runs as I am doing the Brighton Marathon in the UK in April.

There's a stretch between my house and the seafront which is about 1 mile where I have to have her on the lead but other than that she's basically running free. She's been helping me build my distance one mile per week, and now 'we' are up to 15 miles. 

By the end of the run she's looking tired, and actually a bit bored I think, but it's a great experience. I'm planning on building my mileage further after the marathon and running on some trails we have near here on the South Downs when the weather warms up.

She's 2 years old and has plenty of energy. I've noticed actually a difference in her running when we feed her raw food, which she loves. 

I'm training myself to run on my body fat, she is doing it already!

Awesome dogs.

Dave
www.wannabeironman.com


----------



## MilesMom

That's awesome!! I run marathons too, good to hear your dog can tolerate that distance. Looking forward to it, Miles 14 months and the most I will take him is 8 right now off the leash. Hoping to try to build his distance when he is 18 months. He's totally fine at the end of our runs right now, I usually run first then take him after to get in my long run mileage. I have transitioned to trail running now that we have Miles since speed intervals and repeats are difficult with a dog running beside me. My last 2 races have been trail with 3000 feet of climbing. Good luck in your race!


----------



## timgillbo

I got Max so I would have a training partner he is only 10mo old so still have wait to run with him. I run ultra marathons last year I ran 4 50k's and 1 50miler can't wait to get him out on the trails with me.;D


----------



## AcadianTornado

I'm at awe with what you are all saying! I'm a casual runner (meaning that I need to get a goal to get motivated to run) however I'm getting all excited now that Whistler's going to be 9 months old soon and getting older faster so that I can bring him on runs! Here's a question for you: I let him off leash most of the time (always looking for trails) and so I would say he gets 80-90% of his outings off leash. That being said, he just runs like a crazed madman until we stop. Although he sets the pace, he's just flying out there! From what I've read, 18 months is the time to wait until it is ok to bring them on leash for runs. I was thinking to perhaps start bringing him trail running off leash seeing as though he's being flying in the woods since forever now. I've noticed a huge difference lately in his stamina and shear enjoyment of being in the trails and snow. Any thoughts on this? (Not looking to bring him on road or hard trails.. just looking to let him loose I have on the trails but run instead of walk)...


----------



## MilesMom

I think its fine. We started off leash running a little earlier than that. He's a madman on the beach and trail, and I think he has more fun when we are running actually vs. walking. Miles will tell us when he's done (has happened very very few times) and always has since he was young. Yesterday it was hot in San Diego so after 6 miles of trail running he started trotting next to us, so we called it quits since he never does this. He was ready to go again this morning, so we enjoyed a great low tide beach run.


----------



## Wannabe Ironman

So I thought I should give this post an update.

Due to personal issues I had to bail out of the Brighton marathon and move the family to rural Oxfordshire. (It is BEAUTIFUL here).

However my Ironman training is still happening, and my faithful running buddy Cassie, is still effortlessly cruising alongside me.

Our running track has changed somewhat. When we were in Brighton most of the time what on concrete. Now most of our time is on farm tracks, public footpaths, or along trails. Needless to say Cassie, our 2.5 y/o V absolutely, completely, loves it. When we finish our runs she comes over to me and we have a cuddle and it feels like she's saying something like, "Well done, you weren't too bad today. What next?"

Anyway, I'm going to start updating my blog more soon, so please check it out: www.wannabeironman.com

Cheers from rural England, 

Dave and Cassie


----------



## Darcy1311

Sorry folks...and it's only my opinion but why would you run a gundog.These breeds like to hunt, point, quarter a field, retrieve,swim etc..they cant do that if all they are thinking of is running alongside their handler..but please, please it's only my opinion.... :-X


----------



## MilesMom

We trail run Miles. He LOVES it because he can hunt for birds, rabbits, and lizards along the way. We took him 10 miles yesterday and he had a great time showing off his pointing skills for our friends. He is off his lead and free to roam within reason, I have to have my eyes on him or I get too nervous.


----------



## gunnr

Darcy1311 said:


> Sorry folks...and it's only my opinion but why would you run a gundog.These breeds like to hunt, point, quarter a field, retrieve,swim etc..they cant do that if all they are thinking of is running alongside their handler..but please, please it's only my opinion.... :-X


Darcy1311
I spent many hundreds of hours, and hundreds upon hundreds of miles, both on mtn bike, and running, with my dogs through the years. They don't have to be right next to their owner, mine weren't. It was unclip the leash and let it rip. They did everything they would have done normally, except much faster because I wasn't slowing them down.
They also need to be run for their own health. Every hunting season, dogs succumb to heat exhaustion and heart attacks on openeing day, because they aren't maintained in condition to hunt. It's a lot of work, and both dog and hunter need to be in shape. If you're dogs are kept in shape, you minimize this risk.
I don't remember all of the birds we shot, nearly as fondly as some of those rides and runs. We've had some hysterical moments.
A lot of training can go on also. You also find new hunting areas.


----------



## Darcy1311

I only gave my opinion... :-X :-X :-X :-X


----------



## gunnr

Darcy1311 said:


> I only gave my opinion... :-X :-X :-X :-X


 Darcy
I am sorry, I meant no ill in my response. Unfortunately both my ability to type and express myself in the written form is not very good.
I personally have never had my V "trot" alongside me while running much past puppyhood. Once I can get them under some form of control, I want them on their own, to find their nose and to develop their instincts. 
All of my riding and running was deep in the forest. I have 25,000+ acres of forest 2 miles from the house, and most of the year, it is empty of people and other dogs. They don't get much past the camp grounds. 
Try to think of the opening sequence of Last of the Mohicans, where Daniel Day Lewis was running through the woods, and that was my running style when I was younger, snowshoeing too. The dog used to love snow shoeing. wherever I was, they were somewhere close by, within 40-50 yards, usually within bell range, but not always. 
I try to find an opportunity for training wherever I can. Letting your V rip at full speed, and moving them through the woods, then slowing them down, and repeating it is excellent training. It an odds on bet you'll encounter deer also, and gives you the opportunity to call them off the coursing. Oddly enough I've yet to own a V that wasn't a great rabbit dog, or could I break them of it. These dogs love rabbits! We went on some real boondoggles chasing rabbits, and I don't even like rabbits. 
Can everyone do this with their Vizsla, probably not. I have the acerage, the former college 800m training, and was a bicycle racer. For me it was a natural as could be to take them with me everywhere. We were kind of a hyperactive match. ;D
Apologies if I offended you. It was most certainly not my intent.


----------



## harrigab

sadly due the rigours of my work, too much athletics and rugby when I was younger I'm unable to run a mile now otherwise my left knee would let me know for days , but I'd not hesitate to take Ruby running otherwise, especially during the close season for hunting.


----------



## einspänner

Gunnr said:


> Unfortunately both my ability to type and express myself in the written form is not very good.


You say that quite a bit on the forum, but I've always found your posts to be well thought out, clearly expressed, helpful, and above all considerate of others.


----------



## Darcy1311

harrigab said:


> sadly due the rigours of my work, too much athletics and rugby when I was younger I'm unable to run a mile now otherwise my left knee would let me know for days , but I'd not hesitate to take Ruby running otherwise, especially during the close season for hunting.
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> Harrigab...is that your photo for June ??? or are we entering another competition...LOL.. :D :D


----------



## gunnr

einspänner said:


> Gunnr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately both my ability to type and express myself in the written form is not very good.
> 
> 
> 
> You say that quite a bit on the forum, but I've always found your posts to be well thought out, clearly expressed, helpful, and above all considerate of others.
Click to expand...

 I'll try to avoid that preface in the future.
This forum is about something I care very much about, Vizsla's, and it would really bother me if somehow I offended someone, or caused them anxiety in a post, or to leave the forum.
I am by nature very much a competetive, my wife would say excessively competetive, Type A personality, which has caused me issues in other areas. I would never want to inhibit someone from asking a question, or expressing their opinion. 
Thank you for the feedback that my posts are helpful.


----------



## mswhipple

I think your posts are always helpful too, Gunnr!!


----------



## Darcy1311

Gunnr said:


> Darcy1311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only gave my opinion... :-X :-X :-X :-X
> 
> 
> 
> Darcy
> I am sorry, I meant no ill in my response. Unfortunately both my ability to type and express myself in the written form is not very good.
> I personally have never had my V "trot" alongside me while running much past puppyhood. Once I can get them under some form of control, I want them on their own, to find their nose and to develop their instincts.
> All of my riding and running was deep in the forest. I have 25,000+ acres of forest 2 miles from the house, and most of the year, it is empty of people and other dogs. They don't get much past the camp grounds.
> Try to think of the opening sequence of Last of the Mohicans, where Daniel Day Lewis was running through the woods, and that was my running style when I was younger, snowshoeing too. The dog used to love snow shoeing. wherever I was, they were somewhere close by, within 40-50 yards, usually within bell range, but not always.
> I try to find an opportunity for training wherever I can. Letting your V rip at full speed, and moving them through the woods, then slowing them down, and repeating it is excellent training. It an odds on bet you'll encounter deer also, and gives you the opportunity to call them off the coursing. Oddly enough I've yet to own a V that wasn't a great rabbit dog, or could I break them of it. These dogs love rabbits! We went on some real boondoggles chasing rabbits, and I don't even like rabbits.
> Can everyone do this with their Vizsla, probably not. I have the acerage, the former college 800m training, and was a bicycle racer. For me it was a natural as could be to take them with me everywhere. We were kind of a hyperactive match. ;D
> Apologies if I offended you. It was most certainly not my intent.
Click to expand...



Gunnr...thanks for your post my friend, you did not and never do offend me,it's only us Vizsla owners looking out for our best buddies, you have to much land, in Scotland you would be a Laird...that's someone very posh to us Jocks..so no, you never offended me in fact it's about time folks just got along on this forum there has been far to much bickering of late,afterall we all have one common love and interest, that's our beautiful dogs, we really ought to take a leaf out of their book.....take care my friend....Rob.. ;D  ;D


----------

